# Is this baby mouse okay?



## ThatMouseGuy01 (Mar 7, 2016)

This mouse is darker than the rest. The others are bright pink but this one is almost purple. Is it alright?


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

How old is it? Might just be pigmentation showing. Got any pics?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I realize this has no doubt resolved itself by now, but for anyone else who pops in and sees this:

Purple babies are often bruised. They might have been damaged during birth, smushed under a house, or in the process of being eaten. Most of my purple pups don't end up making it. If by "purple" you mean more of a dark red, and less actually violet, then this may be a younger pups than the rest. We call them PINKies, but many baby mice are born a quite red shade, and pink up over their first several hours of life. One pup being redder than the others might mean it was born later, either to the same mum who had a pause during labor, or to a different mom who's in the same bin.


----------

